# Black Barred Convict Goby



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I saw this in liveaquaria.com and was wondering if anybody has had any experience with this species. It states they are reef safe and peaceful. This might be something I may add to my fish wish list.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

looks like it'd have the same temperment as a clown goby... they are tiny fish... and I love tiny saltwater fish... I'd go for it!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're okay if they'll eat, but don't let the name "goby" fool you into thinking that they will. Many of them will, but many more won't without a fight. They tend to just sit and shimmy in one spot much of the time. I guess it's fair to say that I'm not a fan. They also lack the personality of other gobies and blennies.


----------

